# Whats up with my live oak?



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Tree was planted by builder five years ago. Neighbors trees all have the same thing going on. Look healthy otherwise. I think these are live oaks.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm terrible with potential fungal...etc, but UGA has a great tool specifically for Oaks you may want to check out.

https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=B1286&title=Key%20to%20Diseases%20of%20Oaks%20in%20the%20Landscape


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks @Amoo316. Very cool tool. Came to conclusion that is Tubakia Leaf Spot. Not much I can do to fix it apparently. Doesnt appear to he a lethal disease typically.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

CLT49er said:


> Thanks @Amoo316. Very cool tool. Came to conclusion that is Tubakia Leaf Spot. Not much I can do to fix it apparently. Doesnt appear to he a lethal disease typically.


You're welcome, that is the same thing I would have guessed using the tool. I'll be surprised if we don't start seeing more of this as it cool down, around my area with how sporadic the weather has been.


----------

